# Why can I not respond to any posts?



## elansprint72 (Sep 22, 2011)

New member, made a few posts, now cannot. Despite being told that I am successfully logged in, every time I try to post I am asked to log in again. Only seem to be able to geton via iPhone, which I reapply do not want to. Any suggestions? Cheers, Pete.
TT quattro Tdi Black Edition


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use .co.uk rather than .com & delete your cookies

Use this link to kill your cookies!

http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp

It will take you to the home page when done.

Compliments of Jae..

Hoggy.


----------



## elansprint72 (Sep 22, 2011)

The link took me to the home page, where I logged in "successfully". Tried to reply to say thanks- it asked me to log in again!
I am shown as online down at the bottom of th page too.
Why should this have started to happen? I see that many other members have had log on issues since about June.
Any further suggestions- I hate using the iPhone keyboard, I've got engineer's fingers!
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## elansprint72 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is the answer for Firefox users:

*Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine

To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below

At the top of your browser go to

Tools>Options>Privacy>Show Cookies - then just delete all the ttforum ones

Log back into the forum and job done*

Thanks to T3RBO for the solution to a very frustrating problem.


----------

